# Smoking with persimmon wood



## hogfan40

One of my family members wants about 5 persimmon trees cut down and out of his yard, my question is has anyone ever smoked meat using persimmon wood, i would like to hear yall's thought on using this wood if it is good or should it just be used as fire wood?


----------



## cheech

Sorry can not help you out. I would say that it would not hurt to give it a try on a small batch of something


----------



## flyfishjeep

I would think it would be like an apple wood.  I agree with Cheech to try it on something small.  You could also do a small burn without anything in the smoker and see what aroma's come from it.  Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## smokemifugotem

I would do a little research before i smoked with any type of non traditional wood.  I make custom furniture as a hobby, and i know of several species of wood that when i cut them, they smell very fruity and i was curious too about smoking with them. Upon further research i learned that the smoke from these woods can be poisonous!!  Now most of these are from the Amazon, but none the less, I recommend researching it first. On that note.. Persimmon is supposed to be a mild wood great on boston butts and ribs.


----------



## iharris278

Persimmon's great. I get it at a local BBQ supply store. Very light flavor. As opposed to hickory thats really strong. Like pear or apple.

Used it this evening as a matter of fact.


----------



## hog warden

I had the same question after having seen a sack of persimmon smoking chunks being sold by the Spice Wine guys. They hadn't used it either. 

We talked about it and finally concluded it is a fruit tree......so it might work.


----------



## doctor phreak

copied this from another site....might help you

ALDER - Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. 

ALMOND - A sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats. 

APPLE - Very mild with a subtle fruity flavor, slightly sweet. Good with poultry (turns skin dark brown) and pork. 

ASH - Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats. 

BIRCH - Medium-hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry. 

CHERRY - Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the best wood for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor. 

COTTONWOOD - It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking. 

CRABAPPLE - Similar to apple wood. 

GRAPEVINES - Tart. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. Good with poultry, red meats, game and lamb. 

HICKORY - Most commonly used wood for smoking--the King of smoking woods. Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. Good with pork, ham and beef. 

LILAC - Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb. 

MAPLE - Smoky, mellow and slightly sweet. Good with pork, poultry, cheese, and small game birds. 

MESQUITE - Strong earthy flavor. Good with beef, fish, chicken, and game. One of the hottest burning woods. 

MULBERRY - The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple. 

OAK - Heavy smoke flavor--the Queen of smoking wood. RED OAK is good on ribs, WHITE OAK makes the best coals for longer burning. All oak varieties reported as suitable for smoking. Good with red meat, pork, fish and heavy game. 

ORANGE, LEMON and GRAPEFRUIT - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry. 

PEAR - A nice subtle smoke flavor. Much like apple. Excellent with chicken and pork. 

PECAN - Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory. Tasty with a subtle character. Good with poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is an all-around superior smoking wood. 

SWEET FRUIT WOODS - APRICOT, PLUM, PEACH, NECTARINE - Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory. 

WALNUT - ENGLISH and BLACK - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like almond, pear or apple. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game. 

Other internet sources report that wood from the following trees is suitable for smoking: AVOCADO, BAY, CARROTWOOD, KIAWE, MADRONE, MANZANITA, GUAVA, OLIVE, BEECH, BUTTERNUT, FIG, GUM, CHESTNUT, HACKBERRY, PIMIENTO, PERSIMMON, and WILLOW. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking. 

Types of wood that is unsuitable or even poisonous when used for grilling. Don't use any wood from conifer trees, such as PINE, FIR, SPRUCE, REDWOOD, CEDAR, CYPRESS, etc. 

There are many trees and shrubs in this world that contain chemicals toxic to humans--toxins that can even survive the burning process. Remember, you are going to eat the meat that you grill and the smoke particles and chemicals from the wood and what may be on or in the wood are going to get on and in the meat. Use only wood for grilling that you are sure of. 

If you have some wood and do not know what it is, DO NOT USE IT FOR GRILLING FOOD. Burn it in your fireplace but not your smoker. 

Also ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from SASSAFRAS, SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees. 

Here are some more woods that you should not to use for smoking: 

Never use lumber scraps, either new or used. First, you cannot know for sure what kind of wood it is; second, the wood may have been chemically treated; third, you have no idea where the wood may have been or how it was used. For all you know, that free oak planking could have been used in a sewage treatment plant. 

Never use any wood that has been painted or stained. Paint and stains can impart a bitter taste to the meat and old paint often contains lead. 
Do not use wood scraps from a furniture manufacturer as this wood is often chemically treated. 

Never use wood from old pallets. Many pallets are treated with chemicals that can be hazardous to your health and the pallet may have been used to carry chemicals or poison. 

Avoid old wood that is covered with mold and fungus that can impart a bad taste to your meat. 
__________________


----------



## mballi3011

I also have a bbq/gas store that cares many differant types of smoking woods and I have tried pershimmon and it's a lighter wood much like apple or pear or peach.


----------



## new vision

Thanks Dr. Phreak great information for us newbies.


----------

